# tocard



## Milaone

Buenos y dormidos días,

¿Alguien podría decirme que significa "tocard" en esta frase"?
Son dos policias que hablan con un asesino. Le dicen:

"Comment tu feras, tocard?"
Supongo que es un insulto relativo a su condición, pero no sé exactamente cómo podría traducirlo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ed-hipo

en realidad "tocard" es un insulto que se puede decir contra "cualquier persona" 
yo lo entiendo como alguien que suele apañarselas muy mal, que no tiene las capacidades intelectuales como para salir adelante en situaciones dificiles, o que actua sin ética, la gente que dice esto menosprecia claramente a su "tocard", ni merece que le dicen "connard", un sinonimo seria imbecil
"c'est un tocard, il passe son temps à regarder la télé et s'occupe jamais de sa femme"
"quel tocard, il a encore oublié ses clés!"
"t'es vraiment un tocard, tu comprends rien à rien"
yo diria "pringado" o "jilipollas" segun el contexto


----------



## Milaone

Hola,
Gracias por la información. Yo lo había traducido de forma provisional como "perdedor", sobre todo por el contexto del tipo, ya en las últimas. ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Avrilbcn

Me parece que "un tocard" (o toquard) no es solamente un "perdedor". Incluye también la idea de una persona tonta que no es capaz de conseguir hacer algo bien.
Entonces se puede decir a qualquier tipo de persona.


----------



## Danielo

"Pringado" o más exactamente "pringao" me parece perfecto


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Oui c'est très bien ça "pringado". Un tocard pour moi est aussi un pauvre type, un pauvre diable comme dirait Julio Iglesias lol


----------



## totor

el dictionnaire de l'argot de larousse da las siguientes definiciones para tocard:

1) feo
2) sin valor
3) severo, malvado


----------



## pejeman

ed-hipo said:
			
		

> en realidad "tocard" es un insulto que se puede decir contra "cualquier persona"
> yo lo entiendo como alguien que suele apañarselas muy mal, que no tiene las capacidades intelectuales como para salir adelante en situaciones dificiles, o que actua sin ética, la gente que dice esto menosprecia claramente a su "tocard", ni merece que le dicen "connard", un sinonimo seria imbecil
> "c'est un tocard, il passe son temps à regarder la télé et s'occupe jamais de sa femme"
> "quel tocard, il a encore oublié ses clés!"
> "t'es vraiment un tocard, tu comprends rien à rien"
> yo diria "pringado" o "jilipollas" segun el contexto



Hola. Para mí sería un "baboso", por decir lo menos. Salut


----------



## Milaone

¡Muchas gracias a todos por la información!
Creo que me quedaré con "pringado", al menos aquí en España es un insulto bastante común.


----------



## juanelico

Yo  propongo "petardo"


----------



## galy

¿Por favor que quiere decir tocard.? 


Muchas gracias Galy


----------



## Paquita

Aquí ; sacado del diccionario en línea que está entre los que hemos recopilado en este hilo, arriba del foro, entre los diccios franceses ...

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=754051

El sentido de la palabra varía según el contexto pero siempre indica mediocridad...


----------



## Tina.Irun

y se asocia con  "perdedor".
Se llama así, por ejemplo, al caballo perdedor.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Avrilbcn said:


> Me parece que "un tocard" (o toquard) no es solamente un "perdedor". Incluye también la idea de una persona tonta que no es capaz de conseguir hacer algo bien.
> Entonces se puede decir a qualquier tipo de persona.


En efecto. Si bien antiguamente tenía otras acepciones, gracias al Tiercé retransmitido por televisión es la idea de _perdedor _la que se ha impuesto (por lo menos para mi generación).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> En efecto. Si bien antiguamente tenía otras acepciones, gracias al Tiercé retransmitido por televisión es la idea de _perdedor _la que se ha impuesto (por lo menos para mi generación).
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
yo diría "pringado" o "gilipollas" según el contexto 

Interesante.

Hace mucho que no oigo tocard.

Según el CNRTL, proviene de _loco_, en pocas palabras (un _toqué_).
Podría ser también de _toc_, algo que no vale nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

​
Sospecho que es lo que en Argentina diríamos un tipo chambón
Alguien que comete errores todo el tiempo y nunca consigue nada.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Appliqué à une personne= incapable et de peu de valeur.


> negado, da
> adj./s. Incapaz, torpe o absolutamente inepto para hacer algo . Clave


----------



## swift

Hola Gurb:

¿Y en este caso?


ed-hipo said:


> "c'est un tocard, il passe son temps à regarder la télé et s'occupe jamais de sa femme"


En Costa Rica, aparte de chambón, se usa "chapa(s)". Pero para la frase de arriba, ni negado ni chambón ni chapas cuadran (creo yo).


----------



## Kaxgufen

si no se ocupa de su mujer yo diría que es un inútil...


----------



## swift

Creo que por acá (en Costa Rica) también dirían lo mismo: inútil o inservible.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Mira este *hilo *sacado de enfemenino.com: puede interesar.
Un saludo


----------

